# 5.5.893 radio.zip



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone have or can anyone get ahold of this file? It's the one ending in 5.15.01. Any support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to do. What update are you currently at? I've had minor successes in downgrading radio and re-upgrading radio.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> What exactly are you trying to do. What update are you currently at? I've had minor successes in downgrading radio and re-upgrading radio.


I have the 5.7.893 baseband, The one ending in 5.15.02. But I am running the 5.5.893 system with the 5.5.893 kernel. I want to flash the 5.15.01 baseband (since this is the one that comes with the 5.5.893 update) so that I can be back onto the upgrade path.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

Go check my post, I think this should do it for you. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__view__findpost__p__315939


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i've read somewhere that even though the kernel number is the same on 5.5.893 and 5.7.893, the md5 don't match or something of that sort. so the ota will still fail to update even if u flashed the same radio.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

envizion said:


> i've read somewhere that even though the kernel number is the same on 5.5.893 and 5.7.893, the md5 don't match or something of that sort. so the ota will still fail to update even if u flashed the same radio.


That's very possible, i just havent actually seen anyone try the steps i laid out and tell me successful or unsuccessful.


----------



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> That's very possible, i just havent actually seen anyone try the steps i laid out and tell me successful or unsuccessful.


I almost can't believe it, but your method worked for me. I was on leaked 5.7.893. Used adb to put the zumocast apk into preinstall/app before applying radio. Thank you so much!


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

crimedog said:


> I almost can't believe it, but your method worked for me. I was on leaked 5.7.893. Used adb to put the zumocast apk into preinstall/app before applying radio. Thank you so much!


I AM A GOD!


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

crimedog said:


> I almost can't believe it, but your method worked for me. I was on leaked 5.7.893. Used adb to put the zumocast apk into preinstall/app before applying radio. Thank you so much!


Can you explain EXACTLY what you did? You say you were on 5.7.893. And you used the directions to get back to 5.5.893? Can you post your about phone? I can't get it to work.


----------



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

SamuriHL said:


> Can you explain EXACTLY what you did? You say you were on 5.7.893. And you used the directions to get back to 5.5.893? Can you post your about phone? I can't get it to work.


I had installed the cheesecake 5.7.893 previous and was running Kinetx.
First I used released-root to go back to rooted 886 system,
Then I copied over the zumocast.apk and installed the radio.zip in stock recovery, rebooted,
Next I installed the 5.5.893 update in stock recovery,
Then put on bootstrap and installed kinetx again


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

SIGH. I don't get it. It doesn't work for me.







The zumocast.apk was already there for me....never got a zumocast error. I got an MD:Boot error when I tried to flash 5.5.893. Pretty much did all the other steps though....

Also have 5.7.893
Went back to stock rooted 886 system
flashed the radio
flashed 5.5.893

I even tried letting it boot and applying the OTA 5.5.893 update and it failed, as well. I'm not sure what's wrong with my stupid phone.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Me too Samuri. MD Boot here too. I was surprised to see the Radio go back to 00 though flashing the radio.zip. Even though the name of the kernel is what we need, evidently the MD5 doesn't match what the patch routine needs to see, so it fails.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

So it would seem. But someone got it to work. So I wanna know why and how.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Radio.zip would have sent you to 55886 radio. Still would have been left at 57893 kernel. Then having that configuration, you would have been able to flash leaked 57893 from 55886. No other signed update will work. Reason it works is because you can reflash same update over again. The 55886 radio matches (pre-update) and the 57893 kernel matches post update. This will allow the signed update to proceed.

BBB
My right shoe left.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, the theory is that since the kernel is the same between 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 that it should work. And apparently did for one person in this thread. But, it fails for me and a few others. So I'd like to know why it worked for one person and not for us.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

57893 boot sha1 is c3d17a6e41533c813209ed51d6fef327df8e1f76
55893 boot sha1 is 066c0cd6e529a79b1f30f36c1b28d694a95078a2

Clearly they are not the same.

BBB
A bucket full of light is a light load.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome. I'm starting to get annoyed with this situation now. I have a feeling we're never going to find a solution to this problem. sigh.


----------

